# Future: Audi Q7 V12 TDI - Audi USA



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

"Auditalk" <[email protected]>

Fri, 29 Sep 2006 18:31:36 +0200
Dear Joseph:
Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We appreciate and share your interest in more fuel-efficient vehicles.
At Audi, we believe the optimal solution lies in the use of modern
diesel engine technology. These engines are quiet, very powerful and
satisfying to drive, yet offer very low fuel consumption, and when used
in conjunction with lower-sulphur diesel fuel (such as is available
generally in Europe), also have very low emissions. 
The question of diesel models for North America is being studied. We
are also working on a hybrid solution to meet the requirements in the
specific driving circumstances favorable to those models, and if we
decide to introduce this and/or diesel powered derivatives to the North
American market both hybrid and diesel engined Audis could be available
by 2008. At present, there is no information on which models might be
among those available.
We regret that we cannot be of much help in the question of importing a
European model to the United States. Audi AG manufactures vehicles for
export according to each destination country's requirements. For
information on importation requirements of foreign vehicles, please
consult the DMV of the state of destination, or the website of NHTSA.
Again, thank you for writing and for your interest.
Marjorie
AudiTalk 
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, September 28, 2006 3:43 AM
To: Auditalk
Subject: Future: Audi Q7 TDI Audi USA English Website - Audi Talk
Subject : Other
First name : Joseph
Last name : xxxxxxxx
Email address : xxxxx
Home phone : 215-xxxxx
Work phone & ext. : 
Address : xxxxxx
City : Philadelphia
State : Pennsylvania
ZIP code : xxxxx
Please provide your comments or request : I am interested in purchasing
an Audi Q7 V12 TDI. Will they be coming to the United States?
If so, I would like to pre-order one. Tell me how much to deposit, when
and where.
If not, can I travel to Euorpe and purchas one, then have it shipped to
Pennsylvania?
I know there have been issues in the USA over the availability of Ultra
Clean Diesel Fuel, but they may be resolved by 2008.
Please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Future: Audi Q7 V12 TDI - Audi USA (Big Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Joe* »_I am interested in purchasing an Audi Q7 V12 TDI. Will they be coming to the United States?

You can add me to the list. Maybe if we show them actual interest they will change their mind.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Future: Audi Q7 V12 TDI - Audi USA (Big Joe)*

I think we will see the 3.0 V6 TDI before the V12.


----------

